# putting a dimmer on an outlet for a blower fan



## journeyman0217 (Nov 19, 2007)

my buddy has a wood burning stove that has a blower fan to blow the hot air out into the room. the fan has a cord on it to be plugged into a 120volt outlet. there is no recptacle there so i will have to add one next to the fan but he suggested that he wanted to put a dimmer controlling the recptacle so he could control the speed of the fan from the dimmer. it is a variable speed fan. is there anything wrong with doin that. i told him the sell special switches to control the fan speed. any suggestions what i should do??


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Two things. If you are trying to control the speed of a motor, use fan speed selector switch. They have them in many styles, some at the home center. 

Second, you never want to control a receptacle with a dimmer. If someone decides to plug a TV or a vacuum cleaner into said outlet, bad things will happen to appliance. 
In lieu of a receptacle, maybe put a single gang blank and drill it out for a flex connector and hard wire the motor to the speed control.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Not to mention 404.14(E) :whistling


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Is this receptacle wired as part of a multiwire branch circuit?

Is it subject to physical damage?

Wet location?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I just got done installing a customers direct vent fireplace (the wood portion of the construction) which was a used unit the HO purchased privately. It came with a dimmer controlled outlet inside the lower flip cover of the fireplace-the outlet was tucked behind the dimmer so as not to provide easy access. not sure if that provides the protection Magnetica was eluding to with the 'physical damage' question. 

I'm not one to say whether it was wrong or not, just that I've seen almost the same exact thing done. Don't dimmers have HP rating listed along w/ power?

for the record-would an install like the original poster described be ok with a single outlet inside an enclosure for protection?


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Just get one of these,








And one of these


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

General-use dimmer switches shall be used only to control permanently connected incandescent luminaires unless listed for the control of other loads and installed accordingly.

404.14(E)


----------



## ... (Nov 21, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> General-use dimmer switches shall be used only to control permanently connected incandescent luminaires unless listed for the control of other loads and installed accordingly.
> 
> 404.14(E)


 Article 100 does not define what a "General Use" dimmer switch is, so that whole code section is meaningless. They wouldn't sell those dimmers if they weren't safe.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

... said:


> Article 100 does not define what a "General Use" dimmer switch is, so that whole code section is meaningless. They wouldn't sell those dimmers if they weren't safe.


No its not. Show me ANY dimmers with instructions allowing it to be used for a receptacle.


----------



## goose134 (Oct 10, 2007)

Agreed. Dimmers are for fixtures only. Motor speed controls are rated for horsepower and are the right part for the job. 

They sure look like dimmers, but look at that adorable little sticker on the back. And in cute little letters it'll tell you what it's made to do.
I'm sorry I sound so snarky.... I just quit smoking...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

goose134 said:


> I'm sorry I sound so snarky.... I just quit smoking...


Ouch.

Good luck with that Goose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

... said:


> Article 100 does not define what a "General Use" dimmer switch is, so that whole code section is meaningless. They wouldn't sell those dimmers if they weren't safe.


If that hat doesn't fit, try 110.3(A) and/or (B)


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

goose134 said:


> Agreed. Dimmers are for fixtures only. Motor speed controls are rated for horsepower and are the right part for the job.
> 
> They sure look like dimmers, but look at that adorable little sticker on the back. And in cute little letters it'll tell you what it's made to do.
> I'm sorry I sound so snarky.... I just quit smoking...



Good luck with that. I'm going on 3 years without them. Everyone's quitting that garbage these days. Again, good luck.


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Good luck with that. I'm going on 3 years without them. Everyone's quitting that garbage these days. Again, good luck.


but if you don't follow instructions, your outlet loads and/or dimmer will smoke for you.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> but if you don't follow instructions, your outlet loads and/or dimmer will smoke for you.


That was my thought of the picture of the dimmer on the light cord, it will be self smoking...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

sorry double click


----------

